# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat zijn de beste kruidenthee's om je lichaam te zuiveren in het voorjaar?

## FRANCOIS580

*Het voorjaar is zonder twijfel de beste periode om je lichaam te zuiveren van alle toxische afvalstoffen die zich de voorbije wintermaanden opstapelden in zowel je organen als je spieren en je lichaamscellen. Precies zoals dat met je woning het geval is, is ook een grondige schoonmaakbeurt onmisbaar voor de gezondheid van je lichaam. Je lichaam zuiveren kan op vele manieren, maar zeker in het voorjaar geniet de zachte aanpak de absolute voorkeur. Je lichaam zuiveren tijdens het voorjaar doe je het best met het drinken van kruidenthee's. Die bezorgen je extra energie en vitaliteit waardoor je in topconditie van de komende lente kunt genieten. Wat zijn de beste kruidenthee's om ons lichaam op een vriendelijke en toch doeltreffende manier van al zijn giftige afvalstoffen te bevrijden?*


Zo een inwendige schoonmaakbeurt zal je lichaam niet alleen zuiveren van alle mogelijke giftige stoffen, afkomstig van onze ongezonde voeding, onze vele lichaamsprocessen en de milieuverontreiniging waaraan we dagelijks worden blootgesteld. Als gevolg van zo'n zuiveringskuur verliezen we niet alleen onze afvalstoffen maar ook ons overgewicht dat we tijdens de wintermaanden opstapelden.

*Vasten*

Het voorjaar staat in het teken van vasten, hoofdzakelijk om religieuze redenen. Wanneer je een vastendieet goed aanpakt heeft het een positieve weerslag op je gezondheid. Tijdens zo'n vastenkuur worden giftige afvalstoffen in een versneld tempo afgevoerd. Vasten heeft uiteraard ook een positieve invloed op je lichaamsgewicht. Maar vasten is niet altijd even gemakkelijk, zeker niet als je dagelijks zware fysieke inspanningen moet leveren. Een milde vorm van vasten is kruidentheevasten, maar het resultaat is er zeker niet minder om.

*Warme kruidenthee*

Meestal doet men zuiveringskuren met koude dranken. Hierbij denken we in de eerste plaats aan de populaire citroensap kuur. Je lichaam zuiveren met warme dranken is niet alleen doeltreffender, het is ook veel gemakkelijker vol te houden. is niet alleen doeltreffender. Warme dranken en zeker kruidenthee's zijn uitstekend om te ontspannen en om alle toxische stoffen in versneld tempo te verwijderen. Als gevolg van het extra transpireren verwijden immers je bloedvaten. Bij dit kruidentheevasten is het belangrijk dat de smaak van de thee je bevalt.

Kruidenthee kan voor een witte aanslag op je tong zorgen, wat op zijn beurt een vervelende smaak je mond veroorzaakt

Een ander voordeel van kruidenthee is dat het volledig vetvrij is zonder koolhydraten en eiwitten. Daardoor gaat afvallen razend vlug maar krijgt je lever het erg zwaar te verduren. En uitgerekend je lever vervult een hoofdrol bij het tijdig afbreken en verwijderen van afvalstoffen.

*Weegbree ideale voorjaarsreiniger.../...*



*LEES VERDER:* http://www.gezond-detoxen.be/detoxen.../#.VMTpOv6G-So

----------

